# Hans Christian "Christina" line of boats



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hi everyone, I would like to know more about the "Christina" line of boats made by hans christian. I have tried to find info on them but so far nothing has come up, it doesn't seem that there are many of these boats out there. Has anyone had any experience with these yachts? right of the bat it seems that they were aiming for a more modern style of boat with better speed, compared to the normal "traditional" look that the hans christians are know for. If anyone has any info on these or have heard good/bad things please let me know

thanks. 

Jeremy


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

They still look pretty traditional and still require a lot of varnish! But...they are truly beautiful, seaworthy boats. HC has gone through lots of changes in production and reliability over the years so older boats need to be well surveyed to insure that shortcuts weren't taken. The equipment and woodwork is always first class. The 6'6" draft is what turned us off to one some years ago as it was too deep...but they are one of those boats that all the dock walkers ooh and ahh about.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you camaraderie for you response!

The particular boat that we are looking at is a 1992, but the owner has had the bottom stripped, sanded and faired in 2001, he also applied blue awlgrip. Now the awlgrip isn't a problem, but the fact that the hull has had so much work done to it makes us a little uneasy on that year of a boat. I am more worried about the fact that the hull might not have been professionaly done and that it's more like a "quick fix" to sell the boat and 2 years down the road the problem comes back with the awlgrip covering any problems that may come up along the way.

thoughts?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well...I'd be more concerned about the bottom rather than the awlgrip. Sometimes stripping, sanding an painting can be a way to cover up blisters. A good surveyor will put a moisture meter on it and do some tapping to see if there is anything to worry about. Awlgrip can cover up some hull damage as well...but if there were glass repairs and done correctly, there really shouldn't be any long term concerns above the water line. Just be sure to take a good look at as much of the inside of the hull as you can. Lots of people just use awlgrip to renew an old/oxidized gel coat or prior paint job or cause they like blue boats better than white <grin>. Is it located in a hurricane zone? Is the owner the original owner? What dos the engine room look like? Is the price low vs. other Christina's? All clues about the care the boat has received and if there might be hidden problems or something might have happened to her. 
All that aside...if she feels right to you...just get a good *independent surveyor *and be there yourself for the survey. Good luck!


----------



## gvolos (Nov 11, 2007)

*christina*

Dear Sailaway,
What happened to the Christina you where looking in to. Please let me know what you found out about the boat, as I also might be interested (if you're not) but I live in Greece. Have you visited the boat? 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Mari-D (Sep 14, 2014)

When thinking about one of these boats (RUN) and never look back.
I was there. Once I get settled down I will post what I know and what I went through trying to buy one of these boats. Before this boat even touched water it was documented as unseaworthy from some of the best marine surveyors in the SF Bay Total cost of making a (NEW) Christina 43 seaworthy $80,000
Thanks to John Edwards


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I think that Mari-D's post is worth reading several times.


----------



## Lionheart (May 3, 2015)

From "Lionheart of Clyde" Christina 40. I have read Mari D's post several times and find it too general, is it one boat in particular? What are you talking specifically about? My own boat is fantastic and I can't wait to circumnavigate in it. Are you looking at a wreck? 

Regards

Ray


----------



## captcharlee (Sep 1, 2015)

I've been sailing a Christina 40 since 2001 and am forever thrilled with the boat. It is now in the Caribbean and takes the winds and seas nicely. She is a strong forgiving boat, sails nicely, has a comfortable ride at sea. I am a retired female and sail her singlehanded. I have friends that sailed theirs around the world. I recommend these boats highly!


----------



## Jim_W (Jul 27, 2014)

3 new members with 1 post each and another with 3 post whats going on here????


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Jim_W said:


> 3 new members with 1 post each and another with 3 post whats going on here????


Somewhat suspicious no doubt but while the locations and IP addresses suggest that they may not be totally kosher, there isn't a smoking gun. Nonetheless I'd suggest that people take the last few comments (other than Jim's) with a grain of salt.


----------



## jonneely (Jul 19, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in here, I may not have a ton of posts on this site but I can at least give my 2 cents to the Christiana line of Hans Christians. The Christiana would be our next logical step up from our HC33 to have the double rear staterooms with pullman berth midship very much like our 33.There is one in the sailing schools fleet up here in Berkeley and I have been able to tour it. Feels very similar down below to Prism. From what all the instructors say, this Christiana is surprisingly fast. She was hauled out and I got to inspect the hull shape below the water line. Luckily there was a Valiant 40 right next to her. If you covered the topsides with your hand, they looked like they could be sisters when it came to keel, rudder placement and hull design. Very cool boats, but I don't think I could give up my bowsprit! 

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2018)

Im new here as well....and Im looking at the Christina 43. 

What bothers me is access to her buried chain-plates.

I have followed 'Prism' and saw what was done to fit external chain-plates, good job!!

Can that exercise be carried out on the HC43C?

Looking forward to any replies.

Thanks


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have slip neighbors with a HC 43 Christina. Not sure about technical issues like the chainplates, but most boats have one issue or another.

The Christinas with their notched keels perform very differently than their full keep cousins. I've have sailedvny neighbors boat on a passage to Maine as well as Tortolla. She is heavy like a battleship. Safe cockpit and deck. Many different sailplanes with a stay sail for all types of wind. 
Surprising good sailing in lighter air and can point high compared to her and other full keels. 

Not crazy about the engine placement , due to smells, though it has great accessibility. 

Accommodations are well put together and comfortable. Warm interior . Lots of storage and tankage . We have looked at this as our final boat and it is on our list. Ahead of it though are a Mason 44, Bristol 45.5. and a completely different kind of boat Saga 43. If the right condition 43 Christina became available at the right price I might relook at her.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks Chef2sail, yes her keel allows for a for more agility. 

If chain-plates are moved and fitted on the exterior hull, will that alter her performance??

See a member here who did that to his HC33 'Prism'

Comments please.....


----------



## grossmontgirl (Nov 2, 2018)

Having just looked at a HC43C.

I have several concerns about this particular boat and perhaps this style of HC altogether. While I appreciate what they were trying to accomplish with the sleek exterior, and modifications below the waterline so she sails faster than traditional HCs - they have not compromised in the craftsmanship below. I like that. My concern is I am looking at a boat that has obvious water damage to the teak in several places, odd places, near windows that don't open, on the back of the settee. The broker doesn't seem to know what happened with this boat. It is apparent on most of these spots that they have been expertly sanded and revarnished. This boat is currently no where near hurricane or typhoon areas... my biggest fear is if this is the damage we can see... what can't we see? Is it possible that this was in a hurricane and shipped across the country to be fixed up and sold??

Does anyone have any knowledge of a HC Christina propensity to take on water on hard tack? Or during large waves??


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2018)

Christinas chain plates are embedded into the glass, did you check/see any tell-tale rust on the chainplates (interior) ?

Taking on water while beating? 

That's a hole someplace! 

:ship-captain:


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Most of these boats came with teak decks. They will be getting to the age where they may need replacing. This is SERIOUS money.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2018)

TQA, what about standing and running rigging replacement? Serious money?


----------



## grossmontgirl (Nov 2, 2018)

I reviewed the photos and video i took on the boat, and yes at the base where it is attached to the deck, there is a faint sign of rust around it, even though the standing rigging has been replaced pretty recently. The thing i noticed down below is everything that was copper (kitchen sink faucets) the Stanchion pole is tarnished but not green, but there were bolts and metal pieces where i was trying to look at the wiring... corroded or green. They say the engine has been rebuilt, but several pieces also show the same signs of corrosion.... both anchors are badly rusted (on one) and the other is corroded, and the chain in the locker looks the same as the anchors. there are signs on the mast of flaking paint. there was no boot at the foot of the mast, and of all the places where things were joined to the deck, this is where I saw the most rust. 

As far as the chainplates, they are down below in the salon area, and I cannot remember off the top of my head if they were brass or chrome, either way, they are tarnished... the stanchion pole looked like the brass had been cleaned but not polished. 

the water damage below the chart-table is most extensive and delamination has occurred with the top layer of teak,

My gut tells me that this boat's story is a hurricane, capsized or, vandals got to it in dry storage and broke out windows and left the companionway open, sitting like that for years. the teak decks have been removed and replaced with non-skid surface, 

So it is a "NO" for this boat... on to the next one.

Thank you [email protected]! Thanks for your input... it made me go back and review the video and photos I took, and I saw things I missed in person..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2018)

alright ...well done....im no surveyor, but have worked on the water for the past 45+ years, and something's are quite easy to deduce from what you see.
Interesting to see where is this Christina located, what's the website? 

post pics please.


----------



## grossmontgirl (Nov 2, 2018)

[email protected] - Sorry it didn't work out for me right now, maybe I will be able to accumulate enough posts and be able to post the photos soon...

where are you


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2018)

I don't think its the boat, I think its the bother of climbing the mast or winching in the genoa, some sail-folk are getting on in years ?

Ill check as I am looking at them too! Im based in South Africa....Seattle is far!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2018)

I looked......but its probably not the same boat (blue topsides)? 

If so the ad is false and deceives the potential buyer?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> TQA, what about standing and running rigging replacement? Serious money?


standing and running rigging 8 to 12 k

teak decks remove and redp 40 to 50 k


----------



## grossmontgirl (Nov 2, 2018)

Ha! Yes, that could be the case! Good luck! Keep us posted on what you find?? Who knows maybe our paths will cross while exploring the world!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2018)

We may very well cross tracks one day.....that HC-C may still be worth another look, look for rust marks/weeping on her topside rigging, close to connections. Check for brownish stains .....:|

Send a surveyor to look at her properly!

@ TQA....is that your present-day estimate?


----------



## grossmontgirl (Nov 2, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> We may very well cross tracks one day.....that HC-C may still be worth another look, look for rust marks/weeping on her topside rigging, close to connections. Check for brownish stains ...../forums/images/SailNet_Toucan/smilies/tango_face_plain.png
> 
> Send a surveyor to look at her properly!
> 
> @ TQA....is that your present-day estimate?


I'll look again! Thanks for the tips... The unknowns are what scares me, and I am looking on behalf of someone else, so, I am even more critical.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> @ TQA....is that your present-day estimate?


Both are ball park figures Current costs could be higher.

As deck work is labor intensive sailing to a low labor cost area would help. Saving around 25 % in places like Trinidad.


----------



## grossmontgirl (Nov 2, 2018)

Hey there - Update on 48 HC Christina... We have visited her again, and learned a bit more about some of the mysteries... as it turns out, the water damage is the most minor issue. The engine will need to be replaced the reported 'oil leak' by one agent was then reported as a 'fuel leak'... the number of hours on the engine, and the history of the boat... stored in Alaska for a time, Hawaii and Oregon before Washington... With the work that has been done it is apparent they are looking for the source of the leak. All this with the consideration of age and hours tells us it needs to be replaced. The standing rigging will need to be replaced before heading offshore... all these costs added to the price of the boat means it is way overpriced. Seattle generally has a higher premium on boats... Now, if someone wants to use her on an occasional weekend and liveaboard her in the Puget Sound, then its good. 

I hope that you have found what you are looking for. 

We have moved on and are looking boats of similar caliber but not HC. Sadly as I lived aboard an HC38T for 4 years, and it's hard to compare ANY boat to a HC as it is like comparing apples and oranges.... nothing compares to HC.


----------



## chrisgy (Jun 25, 2020)

where do i find the plate with the vessels info manufacturer on the hans christian christina yachts?????


----------



## Saildale (Dec 21, 2018)

chef2sail said:


> We have slip neighbors with a HC 43 Christina. Not sure about technical issues like the chainplates, but most boats have one issue or another.
> 
> The Christinas with their notched keels perform very differently than their full keep cousins. I've have sailedvny neighbors boat on a passage to Maine as well as Tortolla. She is heavy like a battleship. Safe cockpit and deck. Many different sailplanes with a stay sail for all types of wind.
> Surprising good sailing in lighter air and can point high compared to her and other full keels.
> ...


I just saw this old post. There are a couple of these 43s in my price range for sale either near me or where I want to be. I am not looking for a racer but I do want to enjoy sailing ( on those rare occasions that I have not outsourced to an autopilot). You said that you did a long trip in one. Do you happen to remember your best 24 hour run and the conditions. I would also like to know the top speed under power in decent waves (as if trying to catch a flight or beat a storm. Speed in 20 knots plus and speed in 5 to ten.
Thanks


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Saildale said:


> I just saw this old post. There are a couple of these 43s in my price range for sale either near me or where I want to be. I am not looking for a racer but I do want to enjoy sailing ( on those rare occasions that I have not outsourced to an autopilot). You said that you did a long trip in one. Do you happen to remember your best 24 hour run and the conditions. I would also like to know the top speed under power in decent waves (as if trying to catch a flight or beat a storm. Speed in 20 knots plus and speed in 5 to ten.
> Thanks


Chef2sail no longer is on Sailnet. I don't know if he moved to a different forum.

Just from the numbers I would think that a best day's run would be in 175 NM or so. I would think that an average day's run would be 125- maybe 150 NM or so in a decent breeze.

The issue with heavy boats like this is having enough stability to carry the needed sail area to overcome their high drag in a heavy breeze. Deep reaching they should be able to maintain close to hull speed in a stiff breeze.

Jeff


----------



## Pip137 (Jul 5, 2021)

TSOJOURNER said:


> hi everyone, I would like to know more about the "Christina" line of boats made by hans christian. I have tried to find info on them but so far nothing has come up, it doesn't seem that there are many of these boats out there. Has anyone had any experience with these yachts? right of the bat it seems that they were aiming for a more modern style of boat with better speed, compared to the normal "traditional" look that the hans christians are know for. If anyone has any info on these or have heard good/bad things please let me know
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Jeremy


Hard to tell what your talking about Christensen? Or han-se? Of the Christensens there's only a few of the classic sweedish sailors...and a few Finnish... from an overwinter production...

Of the han-se,
Han-C1 the original model was stolen and sunk off the coast of Connecticut, but there where reports the marines raised it and where sailing around with it...and that was shortly after the 96 Olympics... Of the original production of the modern interpretation of a classic wedge, there where 35 production stamp models. With the Benaateu stamp being added after a consult on the interior by Hayley hershoff...who went blind sometime during production after a sail off north carolina... in early production the second build team added a deck consul...that was not part of the original prints...and took over the production...as for the rest that are not the original production stamp, there is a lot to watch out for, some made of complete paint, and a long list of chopped and modified hulls, and street racer additions...as far as I know the last 17 boat han-se production was in 2003, shortly after the international community award was awarded to him...and they range in size from 135' to 38' most being in the 45' range... 
Good luck,


----------



## Oregonian (Oct 4, 2011)

Pip137 said:


> Hard to tell what your talking about Christensen? Or han-se? Of the Christensens there's only a few of the classic sweedish sailors...and a few Finnish... from an overwinter production...
> 
> Of the han-se,
> Han-C1 the original model was stolen and sunk off the coast of Connecticut, but there where reports the marines raised it and where sailing around with it...and that was shortly after the 96 Olympics... Of the original production of the modern interpretation of a classic wedge, there where 35 production stamp models. With the Benaateu stamp being added after a consult on the interior by Hayley hershoff...who went blind sometime during production after a sail off north carolina... in early production the second build team added a deck consul...that was not part of the original prints...and took over the production...as for the rest that are not the original production stamp, there is a lot to watch out for, some made of complete paint, and a long list of chopped and modified hulls, and street racer additions...as far as I know the last 17 boat han-se production was in 2003, shortly after the international community award was awarded to him...and they range in size from 135' to 38' most being in the 45' range...
> Good luck,


Regarding the Hans Christian 43, Saildale asks: "Do you know your best 24 hr run and conditions" Also: top speed under power and speeds in 20k and 5k? The experience I am about to relay concerns the HC 43 Traditional ketch, not the Christina model. May I state that Jeff H was a bit off on his guesses. On a sail from San Francisco to Hawaii our best 24hr run, noon to noon was 199NM. An 8.3k average. About exactly hull speed. NOTE; this was noon to noon and not the actual best 24 hrs. That would have been closer to 205NM. The average daily run was 154 NM or 6.4K. Made good - sailing distance was greater of course. This included a speed of 0.0k for awhile during a dead calm. The trip across was 100% sail. No motoring. The return trip to Astoria Oregon. which is 2/3 of the distance to weather and into the full force of the trade winds was 141NM per day made good. These are extremely acceptable speeds and will match just about any Racer/cruiser that is loaded for cruising. I regret I do not know the "top speed under power". Never tried. The boat had a big Mercedes diesel though {a Nanni} and certainly motor with authority. Our top speed under sail were in the 12's, about once per day. The speed in 5k? I don't recall I paid that much attention. My experience says that it was pretty much equal to any other Racer/cruiser in the ocean though. I hope this info is of some use. Good luck.


----------



## bob granafei (Aug 28, 2021)

Mari-D said:


> When thinking about one of these boats (RUN) and never look back.
> I was there. Once I get settled down I will post what I know and what I went through trying to buy one of these boats. Before this boat even touched water it was documented as unseaworthy from some of the best marine surveyors in the SF Bay Total cost of making a (NEW) Christina 43 seaworthy $80,000
> Thanks to John Edwards


The first question which must be asked is what year was the boat you purchased. John Edwards sold Hans Christian to Jeff White in 1987; so anything after that was White not Edwards responsibility. Second, where was she built? Hans moved their construction to Thailand in 1990 and there were serious issues with the first few boats built there. After a time a New Zealander, Jack Hall, took over and the quality improved. The best Hans Christians came out of the HansaYacht&Shipyard owned by Herb Gulter. They built the HC33T and HC48T until 1988 when Gulter terminated his contract due to several disagreements with White. So, as they say don't toss out the baby with the bath water. Hans built thousands of good boats. But like a lot of builders they had a few dogs. Do your research and treat every boat as a stand alone example .


----------



## Mike and Carrie (Nov 4, 2021)

Good morning mister Perry. I'm wondering if you would take a moment to give me your thoughts on the Christina 43. 

My wife and I are looking for a world Cruiser and have come across a 1997 Christina 43 that has stolen our hearts. I am six foot one and the Eyrie spacious interior and cockpit are very appealing. 

We have been searching for reviews and your name keeps coming up as someone in the know. Perhaps you can direct me to a bit of information? Of specific interest is the Keel attachment, details of which I cannot find. Is it a glassed-in keel or bolted on?

Also, her topside teak is past due for replacement with screw heads showing. The removal and repair out of this top deck would be time-consuming, but well within our abilities so I'm not so concerned about the work, but perhaps there is something more you would be willing to share about these boats??

Thank you kindly,

Mike from Montana ✌


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Bob Perry isn't posting on this forum anymore. You can find him on the Robert Perry fanclub Facebook page, or if you really want to figure out what cruising boat to get I think he has a consultation service via his website.


----------

